# نبذة بسيطة عن تخطيط العضلات



## مهدي الزعيم (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم المرفق التالي (نوع pdf) عن تخطيط العضلات


----------



## Bioengineer (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم مهدي
ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك..

تقرير رائع ويعتمد على الماتلاب.

وينفع كمشروع تخرج ممتاز جدا.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 أكتوبر 2006)

عـــــاشـــــــــــــــــــــــت إيـــــــــــــــــــديــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ... مـــهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي


----------



## احمد84 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

mashkooooooooooor


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عطاء دائم في شهر الخير والبركات .


البغدادي


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر اخي مهدي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكور علتقرير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abusabah (25 نوفمبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## زدراستي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوور اخي


----------

